# Florida Roofing and Sheet Metal Expo/Annual Convention June 22-25, 2011 in Orlando



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Florida Roofing and Sheet Metal Expo/Annual Convention June 22-25, 2011 in Orlando 
03/21/2011 

The 89th annual Florida Roofing & Sheet Metal Expo is slated for June 22-25, 2011 at the Orange County Convention Center in Orlando, Florida. The show will coincide with association's annual conference.

269 booths are already reserved for this year's show, and promise to showcase the best new roofing products for thousands of roofing professionals who make the event each year.

Why not make your reservations this week?
Learn more at: http://www.floridaroof.com/content/Trade_Show_Information


----------

